
A list of questions common when interviewing for a job as a Graphics Programmer - erkaman
https://erkaman.github.io/posts/junior_graphics_programmer_interview.html
======
erkaman
Some months ago, I interviewed for a job as a junior graphics programmer for
various game companies, in order to break into the industry. Since computer
graphics is a very niche field, there is not very much information out there
on what questions are common during an interview for such a job. So I decided
to compile this little list of common questions, and to write some general
advice about how you can prepare for the interview. Hope someone finds this
useful. :)

------
aappleby
Should add "write me a pseudocode vertex shader and fragment shader", and a
question or two about the order of magnitude costs for switching
uniforms/buffers/framebuffers/shaders.

~~~
aappleby
Also order-of-magnitude questions about cpu vs gpu perf (arithmetic, special
functions, memory bandwidth and latency)

